# Why does my tub have rust stains?



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Spared no expense on the PB finish. :whistling2:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Spared no expense on the PB finish. :whistling2:


 You sure it was a tub and not a flamethrower?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Must be one of them there air showers...


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

The guy at hd said to use it.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I like the thread protector on the spout


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

house plumber said:


> I like the thread protector on the spout


Or merchant coupling. Glad someone else caught that.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I like the bumper on the van...

Mine has a dent on that side where some girl misjudged her stopping distance and smacked me...

The cash was more importent than fixing a slightly dented bumper...:laughing:

Oh I guess thats off topic but I don't like anything about the tub valve...:laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

No centrum for men with that design.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Just think the guy who installed that unit claims to be a pro. Probly works cheaper than those "over priced plumbing contractors".:blink:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Onions are backwards.........


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

C'mon, give the installer a break. At least those are domestic fittings. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I've got a 6 story apt building with black iron nipples on every tub spout. 

Cut fiberglass enough to get wrenches in and still be covered by escushion, replace with 6" brass nipple, brs 90 and 1 1/2 brass nipple, repeat.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> C'mon, give the installer a break. At least those are domestic fittings. :thumbsup:


 
yeah but done by an illegal.


----------

